# Seconds Per Bubble Question? Need CO2 Regulator Advice!



## kkaso783 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi everyone I just set up my new CO2 system and I am using AquariumPlants.com Electronic CO2 Regulator. I have this setup in my 55 Gallon Aquarium and I was wondering what a good second per bubble rate would be. Right now I have it set at around 0.9 seconds per bubble. I need to not worry about PH falls due to my electronic PH regulator (Milwaukee SMS 122), this will turn off my CO2 if the PH falls below my set value. Right now I have my PH set at 7.0 and I probably will change it to 6.8. With my KH at 5 this should give me a CO2 level of around 23ppm 8) So what do you think? Should I lower my seconds per bubble to say 0.5? Any advice on my situation whether it be on the seconds per bubble or PH/CO2 level will be MUCH appreciated! Thanks everyone!!


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 8, 2007)

Instead of worrying about how many bubbles per second (the rate we usually use to measure how fast we're adding CO2), instead concentrate more on the health of the plants and fish. If you're sending the fish to the top to get air, you need either less Co2, or more surface agitation. I don't use a pH regulator, as I'm not too concerned over pH swings, it won't harm the fish if the pH falls via Co2 injection. I just use one setting all day long while the lights are on, and have no problems. 

Also, the ph/KH scale isn't a very accurate way to measure actual CO2 content of the water, too many variables can affect either measurement, a drop checker is somewhat more accurate. I don't use one of those either though...

Finally, the number of bubbles per second you see may not translate from one tank to another, based on the size of the bubbles, etc. Just let the fish and plants be your guide, and adjust slowly. Good luck!


----------



## Engold (Nov 4, 2006)

Eyebeatbadgers is right..... look at the health of your plants and fish.... if they are thriving.... leave it alone. KH test kits and pH meters are not very accurate. Using drop checker with 4 KH solution with a pH indicator is your best bet, however, if everything looks great.... leave it alone.

Later!


----------



## kkaso783 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

It is hard to say what the right bubble rate is because it depends on the efficiency of your reactor and the amount and health of your plants. I have an Aquamedic 1000 reactor which dissolves 100% of the CO2 and a well planted and high light aquarium.

I have my pH controller set at 6.7 and my aquariumplants.com controller set at about 1 BPS. This is way higher than it needs to be as my regulator is mostly off. My CO2 level is about 20 ppm or maybe a little less.

My suggestion is to gradually lower the counter until it seems to be on all the time and your controller cannot maintain the pH.

You might want to get a drop checker just to give yourself a little more comfort but it is really primitive compared to your controller.

If you want to calibrate your pH meter to actual CO2 levels in your tank check out what I wrote here.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/equipment/56522-how-calibrate-your-drop-checker.html


----------

